# Tired of your avatar?



## FatCat

Let me know, I'll scout out a good avatar for ya. Why, you may ask? Because, I will respond.


----------



## Sparkie

I'm gettin' sick of Smokin' Jay.  Got anything for ol' Sparkie?


----------



## Chilari

I've been using this avatar everywhere for the last 6 years or so. It's about time I got a new one.


----------



## FatCat

Hold on, photo posting problems.

Sparkie







[/IMG]






Chilari 






[/IMG]






[/IMG]


Without any kind of reference, I picked two out for each. Let me know what you think, and if you're looking for something different I'll keep searching!


----------



## Sparkie

You found mine, FatCat.  Creativity Fluid.  I love it.  Where can I get it?


----------



## Chilari

All i see is img tags. Might be because I'm at work and thus forced to use IE though.


----------



## FatCat

Sparkie said:


> You found mine, FatCat.  Creativity Fluid.  I love it.  Where can I get it?



You should be able to right click the image and save it, if that doesn't work I'll try to get the link.


----------



## Philip Overby

Whoa, those avatars are pretty cool.  I'm using Bald Bull at the moment after having that yellow drill for a pretty long time.  Any ideas for me?


----------



## Chilari

Ah, back home now and I see them. They're so beautiful. I especially like the top one, but I think it's perhaps too detailed for an avatar that's 100 pixels square.


----------



## FatCat

Phil,


----------



## Philip Overby

Thanks, I like the skeleton one.  I'm partial to skeletons.  I'll keep this one for now then!


----------



## FatCat

I'm going to start putting in pictures I think will be cool as avatars. I'll add more as time passes, so scroll through this and see if anything strikes you! Also, feel free to contribute. 

























]


----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## Sparkie

Nice!  Thinker X, I think you should pick the one with the gears in the guy's head.


----------



## FatCat

Sparkie said:


> Nice!  Thinker X, I think you should pick the one with the gears in the guy's head.



Haha, that's who I 'had in mind' for that picture. Pun intended, or course.


----------



## Chilari

Ooh the fire lady, I like that one. Taking it.


----------



## Sparkie

In honor of the story I'm writing, I'll be using the blue dragon avatar pic.  Thanks FatCat!  Check out the story January 5th in the Iron Pen 6 Entries thread.


----------



## shangrila

I'll take the skull knight, if that's alright?


----------



## FatCat

shangrila said:


> I'll take the skull knight, if that's alright?



Go for it, that's the point. One thing, if you ever come across some cool avatar ideas, share em!


----------



## FatCat

More!


----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## shangrila

Cheers.

I had one I used for a while that I used to love, one of the early Queens of the Stone Age album covers. But it's basically a sperm pushing it's way into a circle, which seems to be frowned upon by most forums on the interwebs.

Why, I have no idea.


----------



## Space Ghost

My Avatar? Oh, I couldn't rightfully claim ownership of that terrific film. If I'm not mistaken, Mr. James Cameron is the rightful owner of Avatar and all of its intellectual property.


----------



## Phietadix

Thanks fpr the Images FatCat. I think I'd like the Silioute on Post #13


----------



## FatCat

Just a couple more.


----------



## Sparkie

You know it's a good day when you come come from work and log on to MS and find that FatCat has posted new avatars.


----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat

Edit: Stupidity






Success!


----------



## FatCat

Edit: Formatting issues!


----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat

Got a good system down for creating these from cropped hd images, and had a lot of fun doing it. Enjoy!


----------



## FatCat

]


----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat

Realized i've been doing this for six hours...last set haha.


----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat




----------



## PlotHolio

My avatar is Eikichi Onizuka in a tanuki suit. Why would I ever tire of it?
[video=youtube_share;qbjJ2LfbUUQ]http://youtu.be/qbjJ2LfbUUQ[/video]


----------



## FatCat

I don't know, but this thread will be here when you do .


----------



## FatCat

This has been my new distraction lately, I swear I'll stop blowing this thread up soon!


----------



## FatCat




----------



## CupofJoe

FatCat said:


>


I am sorely tempted by this avatar... got to think about this...


----------



## FatCat

CupofJoe said:


> I am sorely tempted by this avatar... got to think about this...












Just how I roll


----------



## FatCat




----------



## FatCat

I'm bringin' it back.


----------



## FatCat

Necromancy is strong in this thread.


----------



## Jabrosky

Funny you perform necromancy on this thread, as I just got myself a new avatar. Actually I made it myself by cropping off a piece of my original artwork.

Still, I am curious what avatars the FatCat would recommend for me if I couldn't be bothered to make a new avatar myself.


----------



## FatCat

Jabrosky said:


> Funny you perform necromancy on this thread, as I just got myself a new avatar. Actually I made it myself by cropping off a piece of my original artwork.
> 
> Still, I am curious what avatars the FatCat would recommend for me if I couldn't be bothered to make a new avatar myself.



Challenge accepted.


----------



## FatCat




----------



## Jabrosky

Not sure what the hummingbird is doing there, but all the rest are some lovely images!


----------



## FatCat

Jabrosky said:


> Not sure what the hummingbird is doing there, but all the rest are some lovely images!



Had to throw something in to not pigeon-hole you.


----------



## Bortasz

Any suggestion for me?


----------

